# Shooting sideways



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

Ok, i'm going to ask that we make this a serious topic because I am trying to be serious. I am wanting to know why whenever someone refers to shooting a handgun sideways they are called a gangster? When I go out recreational shooting I always shoot a handgun sideways a few times. And yes, I hit what i'm pointing at. When I first shot a micro uzi on full auto I was told it would be easier to control by holding it sideways and it was. Didn't matter that I wasn't looking through the sights because the gun had a laser sight. Was lots of fun.

Basicly what i'm trying to say is that as long as you aren't disreguarding any firearm safty rules then you should be able to shoot however you want and not called something you're not. Heck, you are paying for the ammo you're shooting right? You should be able to shoot it as fast or slow as you want.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

That's the way the gangsters are always portrayed in the movies/TV.

In thruth, when shooting one-handed, a 45 degree cant is about right as it most simulates pointing with your finger.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Yes, a slight angle on a handgun works ok, but not a 90 degree angle. That's foolish - but I am all for the bag guy to do that when he shoots at me - makes my chances better of not getting hit...


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

ditto Denny. Recoil goes sideways no wonder they shoot so many bystanders. If your seen shooting that way at my range your banned for good. If you want to look cool shooting then your should find a differant hobby.


----------



## grizz5675 (May 22, 2006)

I don't know about looking cool,but my son shoots sideways quite a bit of the time and does very well at it.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

It's a very limited way to hold a pistol. It may be good to be able to shoot a gun side ways, as it's good to be able shoot with your weak hand, but it's no replacement for a good solid natural grip... :smt021 

It kind of reminds me of an old western movie I saw a long time ago where one of the bad guys had two cross draw pistols on and had his hands crossed in front of him in preparation to draw... Even as a kid, I thought this guy looked like a buffoon and knew our good guy was going to blow this punk away... 
He did! :watching:


It's all Hollywood crap! :smt119


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

What's kind of weird when I shoot a revolver sideways, it doesn't seem to recoil sideways. It's more of a backwards recoil. I guess it's just the way I grip the gun. Shooting a pistol grip shotgun sideways is a pretty cool experience too.

Oh well, like I said above, as long as we are having fun and being safe then who cares the type of technique we use. :-D


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

No offense, but I think you believe it to be cool because you are young. All the homeboys tend to do that on movies. But, it is not a realistic way to shoot and be accurate on a regular basis. If you want to do it, then so be it. But I think it is silly.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

No offense taken. It's not a "trying to be cool" thing. I don't shoot like that all the time. If I was ever in a defense scenerio where I was forced to use a handgun to defend myself, I would NEVER try shooting it sideways. I would use my standard solid grip I use while target shooting.

To me shooting sideways is no different than shooting from the hip. Both types require you to know where your muzzle is pointing because you can't aim. I guess you could try aiming while shooting sideways, but I think it would be odd using the windage as elevation. 

I get a big kick out of watching them exhibition shooters who shoot their guns sideways, from the hip, and even upside down.


----------



## logan85 (May 7, 2006)

I have tried holding a pistol sideways, I find it makes the weight of the gun far more difficult to manage and thus leads to poor aim. Also, when shooting sideways you kinda have to use one hand (or a really awkward two handed grip) and that is naturally less stable than a two handed grip. 

I remember hearing somewhere that the recoil from shooting sideways is a lot harder on your wrist?

L J


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Can you get the homeboy sights put on BOTH sides of the slide? Then you could choose either side to sight from. When a right hander shoots with the gun sideways is it always pointed with the ejection port pointing up? 8)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Can you get the homeboy sights put on BOTH sides of the slide? Then you could choose either side to sight from. When a right hander shoots with the gun sideways is it always pointed with the ejection port pointing up? 8)


U can always come up w/ your own customized version. Maybe install the barrel thru the rear of the slide and see what happens


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

I would like to see them sideways sights on a revolver. Especially my Security Six. :-D


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

That's pretty good ShipWreck! :smt046 
It makes sense, somehow! :smt017


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Now hold on, here!

The gun recoils straight backwards. Consider two opposing lines of force, meeting at a point off centered from each other. Recoil is straight back, resistance (arm and hand) is off centered. A pivot point occurs, causing muzzle flip. When the line of recoil is above the resistance, flip is upward.
Try this, hold the gun upside down, firing it with the little finger. The muzzle flips downward in an alarming direction.

And the hold must be adjusted accordingly, from six o'clock to three o'clock, etc, all the way around the dial.

Note, in normal shooting position, with the sights aligned on target, the line of bore is some degrees downward. Muzzle climb, bore-time, and recoil force are all a part of accuracy. The more consistant all factors are, the more accurate the shots.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> Yes, a slight angle on a handgun works ok, but not a 90 degree angle. That's foolish - but I am all for the bag guy to do that when he shoots at me - makes my chances better of not getting hit...


A slight angle works o.k. IF you sighted in that way. But if you sighted in with a vertical hold, then start canting, your shots are going to walk away from center.

Bob Wright


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> [img:478:489:49ee2e54d6]http://www.thearmedcitizen.com/gunpages/homeboy.jpg[/img:49ee2e54d6]


Damn you Shipwreck!!! You beat me to it!

[IMG:480:605:49ee2e54d6]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c294/-GuNuT-/nyte-sytes.jpg[/img:49ee2e54d6]


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep, I beat you by 11 days :-D :-D


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yep, I beat you by 11 days :-D :-D


Weeelll some folks is slower'n others :roll:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

scooter said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, I beat you by 11 days :-D :-D
> ...


Hahaha :lol: Today was the first time I looked at this section :-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

That pic is also posted at the firing line. :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maser said:


> That pic is also posted at the firing line. :-D


Heck, I've had that photo saved for several years...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Maser said:
> 
> 
> > That pic is also posted at the firing line. :-D
> ...


Ditto


----------

